
This Is What Happens When Millions of People Suddenly Get the Internet - tuna-piano
https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/fake-news-spreads-trump-around-the-world
======
tuna-piano
Many interesting tidbits in this longform article, including technical
challenges with character adaption, Facebook's dominance, rumors and
government anti-speech laws.

“Nobody asks, they don’t care about the email,” he said, explaining that most
don’t know that creating an email address is free, and easy. “No one is using
that. They have Facebook.”

